# Red claw crabs - humidity?



## Fondallionce (Aug 4, 2014)

I've had my red claw for a while now and cannot seem to find any information on whether or not they require a certain level of humidity?!


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Since they are semi aquatic, the warm water you provide will provide all humidity needed. They need a half and half set up with land and filtered/heated water with a bit of salt.


----------

